# Why Abu dhabi is Expensive in living?



## methedevdas (Mar 4, 2009)

Its been over 2 years now. i came to UAE. what i was thinking and see that Dubai is much expensive then the Abu dhabi.. but these days the living place in Abu dhabi is much expensive then the Dubai. 
My friends living in Dubai renting thier own Room and if i rent my room here in Abu dhabi as compare to place and location its much much expensive then Dubai.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

The main reason is available rental supply. Abu Dhabi for years has had a smaller supply of apts to rent than the demand for those apts. So rents go up in response.

Dubai does not have that problem anymore and there are more vacant apartments so in response rents have gone down. 





methedevdas said:


> Its been over 2 years now. i came to UAE. what i was thinking and see that Dubai is much expensive then the Abu dhabi.. but these days the living place in Abu dhabi is much expensive then the Dubai.
> My friends living in Dubai renting thier own Room and if i rent my room here in Abu dhabi as compare to place and location its much much expensive then Dubai.


----------

